# PC-Software-Player mit Gamepad steuern



## MCrookieDe (6. Juli 2006)

Hi, ich hab mir letztens so ein PS2 ähnliches Gamepad gekauft. (USB)
Und ich hab mich gefragt ob es eine Software gibt mit der man Steuerung für Media Player programmieren kann. Z.B:
Auf Taste "X" startet Winamp
Mit der Taste RECHTS gehts zum nächten Track
Auf Taste "O" öffent sich VLC
Mit dem RECHTS das nächte Kapitel usw.

Kennt jemand sowas?

P.S.: Auf der Herstellerseite gibts nichts (Speedlink)


----------



## chmee (16. Juli 2006)

Es gibt Software mit der man das Programmieren kann, zB VisualBasic oder BlitzBasic.

Das simpelste wäre, die Shortcuts auf das Joypad zu legen.

Winamp starten ( If Joypad=1 then "Exec Winamp" )
Nächster Track ( If Joypad="Right" then "Taste PfeilRunter + Enter" )
etc..

Das Oben ist natürlich keine echte Sprache sondern nur ne logische Formulierung a la Basic.

mfg chmee


----------



## MCrookieDe (16. Juli 2006)

Ich hab leider nicht so viel Programmiererfahrung ums sowas selbst umzusetzen. Dazu bräucht ich ja auch eine Art Bibliothek ein Befehl der Art "Joystick=1" umsetzen kann...

Wie sieht es den aus bei Microsoft? Für mein alten Sidewinder Controller gab es richtig gute Software die zumindest Tastenkombinationen emulieren  konnte. Gibt es die für diese XBox Controller für den PC vielleicht auch noch?


----------

